# Every boy needs a Mech!



## Raindance (26/12/16)

Hi!

Long weekends pose me a problem, especially when my "To dad, from dad" xmass vapemail is only arriving the day after. So I decided to build a mechanical mod, an idea that has been brewing in my mind for some time now.

Had ordered a 510 connection from Slowtech many moons ago and eventually got my backside in gear actually take action on this pipe-dream, literally.

A picture speaks a thousand words so here goes:




The 510 thread cut short and positive connection removed for a direct to battery connection to the atty.


Pom insulator in place to avoid casing to battery shorts.


Crimped together by fastening in a pipe fitting to shrink the brass "olive".


Not to shabby hey Nige! LOL.

Thinking on how to make the switch and battery access end. But first things first...

... its braai time!

Regards till part two.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz (26/12/16)

Thats a good looking solution, waiting to see how you do the button end. 
You could probably "steam-punk" the heck out of it by pre-curving brass watch gears and soldering them on the outside.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## boxerulez (26/12/16)

My eyes are glued on this thread. Subbed and thanks for the detailed writeup thus far @Raindance

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (26/12/16)

To hot to stand in front of a fire so decided to press on a bit.

Have an idea how to make the actual button so did some extra work. Almost there.


Using a straight coupling (12mm) opened up one of the fasteners and cut and slotted a threaded piece as retainer.


A little bit of solder to put the lot together and here it is with a turd peeping out of the hole...




Nice size I think, stealthy.



Now just for the last pieces but would ideally need a lathe for the brass button and Pom spacer. Will hopefully get to that on Wednesday.

More later.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Jp1905 (26/12/16)

Loving it,its a genius solution,and its authentic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/12/16)

Wow @Raindance 
Well done!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (26/12/16)

Think I will test it with a 0.15 ohm coil on a LG H2 battery... Only joking, that would be a pipe bomb. Currently running on a make shift contact (Testing my concept for a final solution) and a 1 ohm kanthal coil. Pulling 4 amps should be safe, no where comfortable with those risky builds yet. First time I used a mech and must say I am impressed. Now where can I buy a Reo?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (26/12/16)

This is just awesome. Love the homebrew stuff. 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (28/12/16)

Did some work on a lathe to make the main button structure. All i still need are a plastic sleeve and two button magnets. Almost there!




Regards

Reactions: Like 8


----------

